# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Bravest Warriors (Western Animation review)

## TheDanishGuy

Bravest Warriors, come out and plaaaay!

Bravest Warriors is a 5 minute per episode show from the twisted mind of Pendleton Ward, the creator of Adventure Time. It is more or less Adventure Time .... IN SPAAAAAACE!!!

It shows four teens, Chris (Finn), Wallo, Danny, and Beth (Marceline/Princess Bubblegum), helping several planets with problems in the absence of their parents, the previous heroes, now stuck in what's basically the Phantom Zone from DC Comics. And did I mention their home base is an invisible mecha located on MARS?

It is a very wacky series, running on 2 seasons by now.

Among the side characters is a cute alien girl named Plum, a gay-like .... thing, named Impossibear, a person who, to my British English ears, is hilariously named Wankershim, and an adorable abomination named Catbug, acting like a hyperactive 5 year old, because that's exactly what he is!



_I'M CATBUG!! SUGAR PEAS!!_

*Final score*: 8/10



*Final thoughts*: The Adventure Time parallels means people might prefer it, but seeing as it's sci-fi, and with a lesser backlog, I thought it was easier to review. The romantic subplot between Beth and Chris is something I really hope will be expanded upon in the future, but with the third season coming up, we'll just have to see.


P. S. : I know this is Western Animation instead of anime, but given my two week slump with accidents galore, I decided to review something shorter and where I didn't have to read subtitles all the time. Besides, I've been told I have free hands, more or less, when reviewing. Hope this is true.

----------

